# File Server on LAN - Transfer Speeds



## feldoln (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm using a program that lets me create a type of file sharing across the LAN network. so far, browsing speeds and download speeds have been better than the Microsoft Workgroup.

When I tried the Workgroup, it actually seemed to slow down the entire network, including internet connection. When I took the workgroup down, everything seemed ok again.

So I needed to find something else that could work the same way, but not slow everything down. I found a program called Easy File Sharing Web Server. I don't know if it's particular bad or good, because this one seemed 'the simplest'. 

Anyway, I set the program up, it ran the service, I set up the virtual folders everything seemed fine.

I checked with the LAN computers, and all could access my static IP, and the server pages.

the problem though, the download speeds were still only 190-240kbps. Surely, I thought, this should be a lot faster, since it's on the LAN, not the actual Internet.

So this is what I did to *attempt* at tweaking things for better, and checking all settings:
First off, I've changed each Network *Port settings* to Force 100Mbps on Full Duplex. 
>I changed the option configuration file with the new *buffer size.* (and tried different values to suit the network).
>The server was already using *HTTP*, as the encryption is not needed. (this is not really for anyone else but the LAN network).
>*Disk Read/Write speeds,* Although My PC (the Server) has a SATA-II drive, most of the destination hard disks are actually PATA, but even so, the PATA drives can still transfer at about 10Mbps (and I've tested that).
The *Router* has already been configured with Static IP addresses, and full Port Forwarding Services, including firewall rules.
>Just for kicks, I set Windows Firewall to allow port 8080 (the port I've got the server running on), on all computers.

But even after all this, I can't seem to get the download speed any higher than 190-240kbps.

I don't really know what else to try... any ideas?


----------

